# Catfish - Hot Dog Rig anyone?



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is the rig being used on a hot dog.
Down size your hook accordingly if you want a smaller presentation. 
But rig it the same way. 
Treble hooks work too but make sure you are going
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phRAWzG2cMQ


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

When I was stationed in Spain, the Spaniards would catch the Siluro (Wels Catfish) on hot dogs. That was before the Siluro got immensely huge and became a tourist attraction. We used to catch them up to 20 lbs. in bass tournaments but they run over 100 pounds now. That lake was full of carp, so I guess the cats are fat from feeding on them.


----------

